# Delonghi ECAM 44-620S not delivering coffee



## Kevpude (Sep 19, 2020)

After over 5 years of faultless service the machine stopped delivering coffee. The problem turned out to be a faulty solenoid valve - Part No. 5213218371.

When making coffee the solenoid is not energised and hot water is pumped via the brewing unit to either rinse or deliver coffee from the coffee spouts. If using steam to froth milk for cappuccinos or dispensing hot water the solenoid is activated and hot water is diverted to the steam/hot water nozzle.

Whilst our machine would dispense steam/hot water it would not rinse or deliver coffee from the spouts. Dismantling the solenoid from the valve revealed that a rubber seal on the solenoid plunger had swollen and started to disintegrate, preventing hot water passing through to the brewing unit. With the solenoid energised water would still pass through to the steam/hot water nozzle.

Replacement is straightforward once you know how to take the covers off - search "How to open a Delonghi ECAM Eletta"on YouTube. You'll also need a T20 security Torx (hole in the centre) screwdriver to remove the back panel - Note: some of the screws are recessed so most bit sets are too short and chunky. It's then simply a case of removing the LNE spade connectors, pulling the rubber tube off the nipple on top of the solenoid, removing the spring clips and pulling out the PTFE pipes from either side of the plastic valve body. Finally remove the single phillips screw and withdraw the solenoid valve assembly.

Refit the new part in reverse order, having first transferred the small black o-rings from the old valve as they don't come with it.

If this hadn't fixed the fault my next area of investigation would have been looking for blockages between the solenoid valve, brewing unit and coffee spouts. Hope this helps someone else.


----------

